

Timo Boll vs. KUKA’s Agilus robot in 5 hours - torvald
http://www.kuka-timoboll.com/

======
tompollard
I'll bet they've given the robot antispin rubber. I don't see any way they
could program a machine to track a ball and judge its spin accurately enough
to play with a normal bat.

~~~
kraak
every ball interaction with the robot is cgi Timo boll even plays with a cgi
ball.

